# Sideshooting PFS



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

*File Name*: Sideshooting PFS

*File Submitter*: ryguy27</p >

*File Submitted*: 10 Feb 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

Hello There! 
This Is A Template For My Sideshooting PFS. My Apologies, The Template Is Not The Cleanest As I Am Using Basic Drawing Software To Create It. The Template Shows All Measurement In Inches.
Basic Instructions.
Trace The Design Onto A Piece Of Wood And Cut Accordingly. Next, Sand The Edges Down Until You Feel They Are Smooth Enough. Afterwards, Sand Or Grind Grooves For The Bands To Rest In. These Grooves Are Marked By The Very Thick Brown Marks Directly Above The Holes. They Should Be About 1/8" Deep, On The Corner Edge Facing Away From You, And As Wide As Your Tubes/Bands. Now You Can Stain, Coat Or Do Any Extra Sanding That You Desire To Make The Slingshot The Way You Want. Next, Drill The Holes In The Marked Locations, They Should Be The Same Height On The Slingshot. If You Plan On Putting The Tubes/Bands Through The Wood Then Drill All The Way Through With The Desired Size Drill Bit. If You Plan On Putting Eye Screws In Drill 3/4 Of The Way Through With The Correct Size Drill Bit, Then Insert The Correct Size Eye Screw For Whatever Tubes/Bands You Are Using. If The Screw Is Too Long Clip Off The Tip Until It Fits With The Eye Being The Only Part Of The Screw Protruding From The Wood. For Extra Precaution Put A Drop Of Super Glue Into The Holes To Keep The Screws Extra Snug. The Tubes Should Fit Through The Eyes Very Snugly. Make Sure Your Tubes/Bands Are Attached Firmly To The Slingshot, And Make Sure That The Eye Screws Are Strong And Firmly Attached To The Slingshot. Using A Stronger Wood Would Be Preferred As Nobody Wants An Eye Screw Tearing Out And Whipping Into Their Face.

Please Be Safe With This Slingshot (Or Any Other Slingshot) And Use Safety Goggles To Protect Your Eyes! 
Thank You, And Any Questions You Have I Will Gladly Try And Answer. Have Fun!

Click here to download this file


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Cool, interesting


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Is it safe to use side pfs? It seems like a flip would be very difficult


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Using The Speed Bump Method You Don't Have To Flip The Slingshot Too Much. I Would Recommend Tilting The Slingshot About 45 Degrees So Any Fork Hits Go Straight Up And Not Towards You.

Also, Use High Quality Eye Screws And Always Check Them Before Each Shot.


----------

